# Lookin For....



## AusToker (May 23, 2006)

anyone got any pics of a 250w hps grow and bud size? i have got a small closet space about 5 feet tall but 1 foot width. any repllys would be greatful

thanks , AusToker


----------



## Mutt (May 23, 2006)

hey there, 

here is a couple of links for ya of my grow. I run a 250W HPS for flower in a confined area. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2132&highlight=mutt%27s+crappy

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3321


----------



## AusToker (May 23, 2006)

wow sic u got some decent sized buds there mutt . thanks for that just wat i needed. u reckon 250w will do good with Blue Skunk?


----------



## Mutt (May 23, 2006)

just remember the HID lighting rule. 50W per sq. ft.


----------



## AusToker (May 23, 2006)

thats cool ive got a  1 1/2 width 1 1/2 length with 4-5 feet upwards. havnt realy measured it but its perfect for a 250w hps and a mini fan


----------

